# Breeding pacus?



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm having a hard time finding any written accounts of pacus breeding in the home aquarium. Yes, I understand you need a tank of monstrous proportions. But I have a large fish room to fill, a cement mixer, and a thought about building a ~1,000 gallon concrete tank (with a glass face).

I was going to try either caribas or red belly pacus in there


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sounds huge, could last forever. 
imagine the possibilities.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

do the world a favor and dont breed them.







Sike, i dont know man.


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Well yeah there is the moral dilemma...







pacus get huge, and I've seen them crowded in a 750 gallon tank (!!!) Granted that was a black pacu and they get much much bigger than the reds.

The real lure of it was just to try to be one of the first (if not the first) to breed them in a home aquarium. But I would feel really bad selling the babies knowing that all of them are doomed to undersized tanks.

Well there _is_ a big fish room to work with.

Here is one photo, with more that you can optionally download if you want.










Image 2
Image 3
Image 4
Image 5
Image 6

We're finishing up renovating the place to move in, and the whole downstairs will be fishroom/office space for me. It's about a 1200sf room with a concrete slab foor under the tiles, plenty of power, plumbing. It would have been perfect with a cement floor with drains in it but I can live with this.


----------

